

Ask HN: jQuery  Prototype resources - stevenklein

We are about to start a complete redesign of our web app at the company I work for and now is the time to try and push for some changes. We currently use Prototype but I would like switch to jQuery. I'm going to be putting together argument as to why we should switch and was wondering if the HN community could provide some resources that I can use as ammunition.
======
mjuhl24
1\. Most obviously, jQuery is completely encapsulated, whereas Prototype
extends the DOM and pollutes the global namespace fairly rampantly.

2\. jQuery is designed for ease of use. It is concise and understandable. Its
learning curve is lower.

3\. jQuery is becoming fairly ubiquitous. More people use it, which means more
developers know it like the back of their hand.

4\. The community, availability of plugins, extensions, tools, tutorials, and
so on is much better for jQuery.

This is an outdated resource, but many of the facts still stand:
[http://ajaxian.com/archives/prototype-and-jquery-a-code-
comp...](http://ajaxian.com/archives/prototype-and-jquery-a-code-comparison)

